# Flea/Tick control - flea bite allergy.



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Guys, our puppy is on Trifexis and we are switching him to Sentinel now that it is back on the market. 

Those kill fleas, but dogs still get the bites. We have really bad fleas here in St Pete Florida. I get bitten all the time outside. 

I found red bumps on Z's belly and he is nibbling on them. 

What can we use as natural repellent? Our vet told us that meds like frontline or adventix are useless here, the fleas are resistant. 

We are going to try Neem oil.(for his coat once a week) Not going to feed garlic because we need to prevent the bites and with garlic maybe the same flea wont bite twice, but they will bite... 

Any other ideas? Come on you holistic people! bring it! actually need your help this time =)))) hehe! 

P.S. Sentinel has the safest rating out there so we are switching to it for that reason and it is effective against hw.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*“Neem Oil*” should be noted as a warning for children and pregnant mothers. About Neem Oil | LIVESTRONG.COM Children, infants and women who are pregnant should not use neem oil due to possible miscarriage. Long-term use and large doses of neem is not recommended.

All Essential Oils should be mixed with a Carrier Oil (in making a concentrated solution) *OR* with water (in a spray bottle) as E Oils can be too strong and irritate skin if used alone.

Making 2 or 3 different combinations of EO's and changing daily can also help repel those pesky critters!

There are many EO's.....some better than others for insect repellent. 
Cat*nip* (Nepta Cataria) not Cat*mint* 
Rose Geranium 
Eucalyptus or ******** Oil
_Lavender Oil_ - High Elevation (Lavendula angustifolia)
Citronella 
Cedar Wood
Clary Sage
Peppermint

*Essential Oils*: There are different grades of Essential Oils. “_Genuine &_ A_uthentic or Grade A” _is when specific care is taken from growing to processing_._ Others can be processed with chemicals or may even be synthetic! You know the old saying; you get what you pay for? A $5.95 .5ml bottle of Essential Oil from the health food store is MUCH less potent than $15.00 for a .5 ml bottle directly from the E-Oil Company! You’ll end up using more oil AND using it more often actually making it more expensive and less effective!


To locate EO's: http://www.anandaapothecary.com 

These are mixing bottles: http://www.anandaapothecary.com/bottles.html#cobalt


*For Spray:* 

Mix 20 drops (or more, if dog will tolerate it) of chosen EO with 2 cups of spring or distilled water in a clean spray bottle. Keep out of sun and away from heat. Shake before each use as the oil separates from the water. Spray all over dog including legs and belly. Keep away from eyes.

*For Concentrate:*
*Sweet Almond Essential Oil: *This is a “Carrier Oil” that the E Oils can be mixed with.This is one of the most useful, practical, and commonly used oil. It is great for all skin types. A natural expeller pressed oil from raw almond kernels and exceptionally rich in fatty acids. 

*Mix 10-25 drops of chosen EO mixed with 2 Tablespoons of Sweet Almond Oil in a dropper bottle. A tiny funnel will make this much easier. 
*Part hair and apply drops in areas down center of their back. Dot the mixture lightly on to the tips of dog’s ears but *not* close to eyes. You can also drop some on to their collar for a test trial to make sure they are not sensitive to it before applying to their body.

When smell dissipates, re-apply

For Itching: TOPICAL: Dapis Gel for topical use: a combination of 2 homeopathic's, Apis and Ledum: Apis Gel relieves symptoms associated with insect bites | Boiron Canada

For Itching: INTERNAL: "Bug Bite" combo homeopathic's by HomeoPet: HomeoPet Flea Bite 

*Word Of Warning:* Although _*PENNYROYAL*_ (Mentha puleglum) is a natural insect repellent, it could cause liver damage or death to your pet if not used correctly, so this is one essential oil I *would NOT *recommend using. Also it could possibly be hazardous to a pregnant mother, *human* or animal, and to the unborn baby. This is absorbed through the bare skin and could have disastrous results. So please check labels when choosing a prepared item whether shampoo or repellent. Also *Wormwood *would fall into this category.

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow thanks =) letting my husband read over this! he did find a good study on neem oil and the fact that it works if used correctly.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Neko said:


> Wow thanks =) letting my husband read over this! he did find a good study on neem oil and the fact that it works if used correctly.


You are welcome!
Forgot to mention DE.
Diatomaceous Earth (it MUST be food grade DE) is messy, but may be worth it if your dog already has fleas. It is a white powder that you rub down into the coat, all other the body. It acts like "cut glass" to the insects, but not to your dog. You can also put on bedding and around the house.
People even take it for the health effects!
*"DE* has been reported to absorb methyl mercury, E. coli, endotoxins, viruses (including poliovirus), organophosphate pesticide residues, and drug residues. DE is a natural organic colon cleanser and detoxifier, lowers high blood pressure and cholesterol, helps joint pain and Osteoporosis!"


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> You are welcome!
> Forgot to mention DE.
> Diatomaceous Earth (it MUST be food grade DE) is messy, but may be worth it if your dog already has fleas. It is a white powder that you rub down into the coat, all other the body. It acts like "cut glass" to the insects, but not to your dog. You can also put on bedding and around the house.
> People even take it for the health effects!
> *"DE* has been reported to absorb methyl mercury, E. coli, endotoxins, viruses (including poliovirus), organophosphate pesticide residues, and drug residues. DE is a natural organic colon cleanser and detoxifier, lowers high blood pressure and cholesterol, helps joint pain and Osteoporosis!"


we are getting some to treat the yard to get the population under control...


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Neko said:


> we are getting some to treat the yard to get the population under control...


Don't forget....if it rains you need to apply more as the DE will disintegrate.
You could also try nematodes in your yard but not with the DE.
If nematodes are used, you must keep the lawn moist or they will die.
Hope one of these works for you!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Don't know if you have them in America but we use "Scalibor" collars for a few years now and my dogs are practically tick and flea free (even though we take walks in our forest every day).
Just don't know if you get them in your country.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have used nemtaodes and DE at the same time. I put the DE on the dog and sprinkled in the dog pen area and put the DE in the yard. So far the yard has been clear and I am getting ready to do a seasonal nematode treatment. 

Yes FOOD GRADE DE! I would rather have my dog licking off DE than Neem oil. Neem oil is good stuff but I am not sure I want my dog ingesting it.

You can get scalibor collars here. The come highly recommended from the vet. It is a synthetic pyrethrin. Deltamethrin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kris_91 (Apr 24, 2013)

I currently have my 13 week pup on Trifexis as well. Any better medicines out there that we are not aware of would be great! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

kris_91 said:


> I currently have my 13 week pup on Trifexis as well. Any better medicines out there that we are not aware of would be great!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Switching from Trifexis to Sentinel. Same thing, but safer ratings, cheaper and does not make dogs itchy!


----------



## kris_91 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have noticed Bane itching. He has been flea dipped and gets a bath twice a week and still itches! When we go to the vet next week i will ask about it! Thanks for the tips!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

kris_91 said:


> I have noticed Bane itching. He has been flea dipped and gets a bath twice a week and still itches! When we go to the vet next week i will ask about it! Thanks for the tips!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i think he is itching because you are bathing him way too much! German Shepherds should not be washed that often. you are drying out his skin. 

but trifexis does make dogs itch, its one of the bullet points in their brochure. also puppies itch when the fur is changing from puppy to adult so don't think that its fleas when he itches.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi from South Florida- I know about skeeters! I can spit and hit the Everglades. I have had fantastic luck with Cedarcide by Wondercide. Google it. It works for ticks. Previously, I did the Neem oil alone and with Rose Geranium EO. It worked ok for skeets and fleas but not for ticks. The Cedar product works best all around. They have spray for dogs and spray for the home. I haven't been lucky enough to live thru a flea infestation so I can't comment with any authority on that front.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, you may want to bathe the dog with Selsum Blue. I think I spelled that right. It's for people but works great for itchy dogs. Mine gets bathed too much to since he plays in his kiddie pool then rolls in the dirt.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Mine plays in his kiddie pool, rolls in the dirt, plays in the mud. I just rinse him off good with the garden hose and blow him dry with the metro...dirt comes out great when he is dry.


----------

